# Computeranrufe



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Habe gestern im Laufe des Tages drei unbekannte Anrufe auf meinem
Handy erhalten. Nachdem ich mich gemeldet habe, kam jedesmal eine 
Computerstimme mit dem Text: " Entschuldigung, Ihre Nummer wurde
versehentlich gewählt!" 

Mich würde interessieren, ob andere auch solche Anrufe bekommen haben?

Abzocke kann es eigentlich nicht sein, oder kann man für angenommene Anrufe auch Geld bezahlen?

Danke, Mario


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Unbekannt = Rufnummernunterdrückung oder einfach nur unbekannte Nummer?

Versuchte Abzocke mit R-Gesprächen vielleicht? 

Gruß wibu


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2004)

Mario schrieb:
			
		

> , oder kann man für angenommene Anrufe auch Geld bezahlen?



Wen es sich um R-Gepräche wie z.B das System von R-Talk handelt , ja, dazu muß aber die Annahme
 des Gespräches per Tastendruck bestätigt werden

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (12 März 2004)

Nur zur Absicherung gegen Unsinnsergebnisse:

*Der Anruf war auf dem Handy, stimmts?!*.

Sonst wäre der Thread in diesem Forumsbereich falsch. Aber: Für Handys gibt es so ohne Weiteres keine R-Calls bzw. Empfänger-kostenpflichtige Anrufe (noch).


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Für Handys gibt es so ohne Weiteres keine R-Calls bzw.
> Empfänger-kostenpflichtige Anrufe (noch).



Stimmt, R-Talk : http://www.r-talk.de/1/ ermöglicht nur den Anruf ins Festnetz 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Unbekannt = Rufnummernunterdrückung oder einfach nur unbekannte Nummer?



Rufnummernunterdrückung.

War auf meinem Handy. 
1. Anruf morgens gegen 10 Uhr. Der 2. im laufe des Tages, der 3. Anruf war abends gegen 18 Uhr.

Kurz die Computeransage, und dann war das Gespräch auch schon beendet. So ein Computer
wird mich aber nicht ohne Grund 3 mal am Tag anrufen, oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (13 März 2004)

Rückruf-Lockfalle: Ohne Nummernangabe unsinnig.
R-Call-Bepreisung: Meines Wissens nach nicht möglich (noch).

Macht also nur einen einzigen erkennbaren Sinn: Überprüfung, welche Nummern überhaupt geschaltet sind. Wo jemand abnimmt, ist offensichtlich ein Empfänger vorhanden. Warum der PC sich selbst zweimal nachprüft, erklärt sich nicht ...

In jedem Fall: Seltsam. 

Vor allem, wenn nicht die gesamte Restrepublik auf den Handy auch angerufen wurde ...


----------

